# Campingnut18



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Congrats to Lemur and Carmen for reaching 1000 posts!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads Campingnut18. It took you almost 4 years to do it, but who is counting.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> Congrads Campingnut18. It took you almost 4 years to do it, but who is counting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, to think that I thought that we were so active on this site. At least we're not too chatty, huh? Just meet us in person and it's a whole different scenario









C-


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the first of many "k" milestones.

Keep them coming!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on 1,000 Posts! 

Way to go campingnut18!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on hitting 1,000 posts. Remember, it's not the quantity of posts but the quality.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

campmg said:


> Remember, it's not the quantity of posts but the quality.


There are some on here that would beg to differ with that statement.

Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> Remember, it's not the quantity of posts but the quality.


There are some on here that would beg to differ with that statement.

Leon








[/quote]

I don't understand this....


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> Congrads Campingnut18. It took you almost 4 years to do it, but who is counting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, to think that I thought that we were so active on this site. At least we're not too chatty, huh? Just meet us in person and it's a whole different scenario









C-








[/quote]

That's for sure! Congrats! At least when you post you have something constructive to say.

Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Remember, it's not the quantity of posts but the quality.


There are some on here that would beg to differ with that statement.

Leon








[/quote]

I don't understand this....















[/quote]

It may not our place to understand everything, but to go with the flow and be happy with what we have around us....










L & C,

good things come in threes.....1000 posts, a new truck, and __________(fill in the blank).


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations Lamar and Carmen on the 1,000 post mile-mark!! That's a great combined effort!! 
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations campingnut18! Well done!*









We have always enjoyed, and often been enlightened by your posts! I for one, look forward to the next 1,000.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats. Wow, I have some catching up to do!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Lemur said to check out our member #. We are one of the early members... back when we had a rally of 2, then 5, then..... Oh wow. We have made such great friends with this group!!














Who would have ever thunk it that it would have turned out that way?

C-


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Congratulations campingnut18! Well done!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the next 4 years, whichever comes first.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Remember, it's not the quantity of posts but the quality.


There are some on here that would beg to differ with that statement.

Leon








[/quote]

Anyone outside of Oregon?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Remember, it's not the quantity of posts but the quality.


There are some on here that would beg to differ with that statement.

Leon








[/quote]

Anyone outside of Oregon?








[/quote]

Doug...I think it's time to put that "Outside of Oregon" ban in place.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

good things come in threes.....1000 posts, a new truck, and Margartiville maker & Garmin GPS  _(filled in the blank). _Ok that makes four!

Yeppers, Santa brought us those too! Can we bribe anyone to go camping with us now? Kool-aid slushie anyone?

C-


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats on reaching a milestone of 1000 posts.









I wish I could take you on the offer of camping right now







I hate seeing the camper hibernating in the backyard.

John

]Remember, it's not the quantity of posts but the quality.

There are some on here that would beg to differ with that statement.

Some would say quality and all the fun with in quantity are one and the same,

much better than negative.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> > Remember, it's not the quantity of posts but the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said, big John!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Peoples,

May we just congratulate Carmen and Lamar on their 1000 posts. let us keep the quality and quantity for another topic by not taking the glory from them and their acknowledgement in accomplishment. have we done this to others congratulatory posts.

Maybe I will be around for your 2000 in 4 years.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LabbyCampers said:


> Peoples,
> 
> May we just congratulate Carmen and Lamar on their 1000 posts. let us keep the quality and quantity for another topic by not taking the glory from them and their acknowledgement in accomplishment.


Now there's the best idea I have heard all day!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Peoples,
> 
> May we just congratulate Carmen and Lamar on their 1000 posts. let us keep the quality and quantity for another topic by not taking the glory from them and their acknowledgement in accomplishment.


Now there's the best idea I have heard all day!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hip Hip Hooray!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Peoples,
> 
> May we just congratulate Carmen and Lamar on their 1000 posts. let us keep the quality and quantity for another topic by not taking the glory from them and their acknowledgement in accomplishment.


Now there's the best idea I have heard all day!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hip Hip Hooray!!








[/quote]
LOL! Jim's just saying that cause the posse's been called off


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Peoples,
> 
> May we just congratulate Carmen and Lamar on their 1000 posts. let us keep the quality and quantity for another topic by not taking the glory from them and their acknowledgement in accomplishment.


Now there's the best idea I have heard all day!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hip Hip Hooray!!








[/quote]
LOL! Jim's just saying that cause the posse's been called off








[/quote]

Hey...think there are a few more then me in this classification....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations!


----------

